# Toro Power Max® 824 OE (37798) Questions



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Considering purchasing this on Toro's Online Store for $879 (free shipping). Includes expert setup, delivery, and training by my selected dealer. 12 month free interest financing and a $50 Visa prepaid card as well! Seems like a pretty great deal to me! Any input on this model by other owners? Also does Toro manufacture their own engines here in the USA? Who makes the 252cc Toro Premium OHV 4-cycle engine in this snowblower? And any feedback on that? I appreciate any and all suggestions and or input. Thank you!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* TORO Spec'ed and made in CHINA.*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

It seems that most outdoor equipment engines are made overseas, there are a few threads on this site listing the details. I would not have an issue with that. I have been impressed with Toro build quality on the machines I have and have worked on. I can't comment on the prices. Also, finding a good dealer to work with is very worthwhile.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks paulm12. Dealer (Agway store) is just a couple miles from my house and good people with a good reputation. I'm pulling the trigger on this deal as soon as my new Toro credit card arrives in the mail!


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

After further consideration I believe I'm going to go a step up and purchase the Power Max 826 OXE at $1049 which has same financing offer but with a $100 prepaid visa card. This model also comes with power steering and LED lighting. Can't really go wrong for only $120 difference after rebates!


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I agree get the $100 rebate.
I bought the Toro PowerMax 1028 for $1649 and I just got the $100 rebate in the mail 2 days ago.
Its best to have a Local Toro dealer put it together and deliver it.
If you go the Homedepot waysss
You have to pay shipping and put it together yourself.
I say go as big as you can because we are not getting any younger lol......JT


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

MrSnowBlow said:


> Thanks paulm12. Dealer (Agway store) is just a couple miles from my house and good people with a good reputation. I'm pulling the trigger on this deal as soon as my new Toro credit card arrives in the mail!


Your Toro dealer can pull up your Toro card account the minute it is approved. All you need is your ID.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Zavie said:


> Your Toro dealer can pull up your Toro card account the minute it is approved. All you need is your ID.



My Toro dealer told me they don't take the Toro card. What's up with that???


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

MrSnowBlow said:


> My Toro dealer told me they don't take the Toro card. What's up with that???



UGH! Each dealer can choose to participate in whatever credit programs they want. They are not under any obligation to accept it because they are an independent business. If I'm looking to buy and wanting to use a particular credit program, whether it's because of a rebate or 0% that's often the first question I ask at the dealership.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Pulled the trigger last night on the Power Max 826 OAE!! Let it snow!!


----------

